# Why you chose Breitling



## Hafley

I’ve spent the last year researching watches and have grown to love the avenger 2 gmt and Rolex Explorer ii. I’m a one watch guy and have no ambitions to purchase more than one high end watch. I love the value in both. The avenger speaks to my sensible side to spend less now while the Rolex says spend more now and I’ll be worth more in a hundred years for your kid. 

I am am curious why you chose Breitling over Rolex when you made your purchase? I realize many of you have both and that’s awesome. I’m just curious to read everyone’s thoughts on Breitling over Rolex if it’s the only watch you are going to wear. 

Thanks


----------



## 71 TRUCK

At the time Rolex had no sense of style to me. 
The dive watches I was looking at to me, needed to not look plain. 
My first Breitling was a Superocean Steelfish. It has a dark blue dial as compared the black dial of a Rolex.
My next Breitling was a Avenger ll Seawolf with the yellow dial. 
With that said the Rolex watch have become more appealing to me over the last few years. I wish they were more appealing to me back when I started collecting.
I could have had then at great prices back then.








Superocean Steelfish


----------



## ANM8

Breitling always seemed to me that little bit different to other swiss brands, after holding a breitling for the first time I was amazed at how solid the bracelet felt (especially compared to other brands) and there was no doubting the quality. 
The history of the brand was also a big bonus, although I hate this new direction the brand is taking with all this "squad" cr*p and the taking away the wings...


----------



## SlowhandBuzz

When I purchased my Breitling, I had been lusting after it for years. In college, I worked part time at a clothing retailer in the mall. Most days I would walk right past the Mayor's and saw the white w/ blue sub dials Colt in the window and was blown away by it. I got the catalog and it sat on my coffee table, I would memorize all the specs and drool over the pics. I loved the style, the sense of how premium it looked and felt, the branding was perfection back then with all the aviation, the packaging just oozed luxury and performance, it was so heavy in your hand and yet felt so perfectly balanced. 

It took me another decade to really appreciate Rolex. I've since added a Kermit to the mix and really love wearing it and how practical yet beautiful it is.

In the end, if I was down to one watch again, I'd keep my Breitling over my Rolex, Omega, B&R, etc.


----------



## anujkapur108

I absolutely love their polished steel. I don't wear a Breitling (navitimer and chronomat) every day, but when I do, it sure draws in some attention. lol. Great watches, especially with their inhouse movements. I do find that their resale value is not the highest, which is why I tend to purchase these on the used market at good prices.


----------



## superpop

I purchased my first Breitling, a B-1 back in 2003. It was an awesome watch and got tons of looks and complements. Died after around 5 years and I returned it to Costco, where they refunded my money after telling me they could not fix it. Love Costco. Went away from the brand for a while and didn't really wear a watch. Purchased a B-50 a few years ago and then a SOHII. Rolex has peaked my interest but I will probably never buy one at this point based on how the AD's treat their customers. Rolex is in short supply right now so dealers are basically telling customers to pound sand. Nicer ones put you on a list that goes nowhere. After looking at a few Rolex models, I honestly do not know what all the hype is about. Breitling seems to be the same quality and you can buy what you want at a nice discount. Omega is another brand I would consider but they seem very similar to Breitling. At the end of the day, I would not buy any watch as an investment, even Rolex will probably drop like a rock at some point.


----------



## f2002q

Breitling is one of the few brands making high end quartz ana-digi models that have style. They look bullet proof. I also like bigger watches and Breitling really delivers here !


----------



## ProjectQuattro

I've been a huge car person my entire life and grew up reading car magazines constantly. When I was maybe 12 (~early '00s) I found out that Breitling made the clocks for Bentley. Unfortunately a Bentley still remains out of my price range, but that formative moment and my general like of their aesthetic at the time put Breitling at the top of my mind as a "when I can afford this, I'll do it" thing. My style evolved considerably (for the better, just ask my girlfriend) by the time I could actually afford a luxury watch, so I bought my SOH1 as my first nice watch. I still have it and love it.

As for why not Rolex... nothing they make really suits my taste. Even taking price aside I'd prefer a Speedmaster to a Daytona for the aesthetics and toughness. I prefer my PO2500 to the Sub and in fact deliberately bought it instead of a Sub. Some, like the Yacht-Master, I find too flashy and others like the Explorer just don't do it for me.

I'd consider an OP, maybe in the 36mm range, as a true dress watch if I was in the market for one but I never really need a dress watch. I recently turned 30 and seriously considered getting a Rolex because it seemed like the thing to do. After looking around nothing really lit my fire so I got a huge OLED TV instead. No regrets.

The flashiness of the name and their high level of noticeability probably plays into it also, which is likely another reason I prefer Bentley to Rolls-Royce. Flying a little under the radar is more my speed so I'll stick with less ostentatious names like Breitling and Omega until Rolex makes something I love.









^ yes please









^ that sort of thing ain't my bag, baby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerblack44

I chose Breitling because when I was a child, a very close and well-off family friend had one and I remember thinking it was the coolest thing in the world, before I knew anything beyond my 30-something mm Timex Expedition. I made a promise then that I would get myself a Breitling once I had "made it" in life.

Fast forward 20 years. I'm married, have a very good job with great income, and I'm happy. After getting engaged, I told my now-wife my dreams of owning a Breitling (I had an Oris Aquis at the time), and she bought me an Avenger II GMT as a wedding gift. I've worn it every day since.

Next in my Breitling journey will probably be a matching set of the new SuperOcean watches for my wife and I, which she fully supports.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GovtFunded

The Avenger II GMT in blue is beautiful! Congrats on a spouse that gets it!


----------



## sticky

For me watch buying comes down to looks and the SOH II had them by the truck load.


----------



## watchguy-007

Breitling is a good bang for the buck, solid and good looking watch.


----------



## Nokie

Love the overall quality and unique looks.


----------



## 8Days

Not generally a fan of the typical Breitling style, but I had to have a SOH on mesh - stunning watch - so much so I bought two.


----------



## High Roller

I bought a Breitling, more specifically a pre-owned 2001 Breitling Superocean, because the quality is outstanding, it feels like a real luxurious watch, I love the design, the weight(It is a heavy watch) and it costs a lot less than a Rolex from the same year… 2000$ vs 8000$ it is a huge difference, specially if we consider the fact that the Breitling has a better Bracelet and case finish.


----------



## JP(Canada)

For the love of chronographs. In fact, it's my first recollection of connecting with a watch when I was a kid and saw a Navitimer the first time. Been chasing chronographs ever since.

Have had many Breitlings and this is my current one in the stable. How can you not love this...


----------



## anujkapur108

I love the flash of a breitling. Big shiny watches. I've got the navitimer on polished steel. It's not my daily, but boy do I love putting it on for a night out. No other watch has that pizazz. That's shy I chose to include breitling in my collection.


----------



## Triton9

Becos breitling is quality. They don't do short cut. All watches are COSC and quality of finish is consistent.


----------



## Nicocamp353

Great picture!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dleaphart

Choosing only one, I'd say go Rolex because its more timeless. Being said, I do not own one yet because they are so damn expensive and I have larger wrists so I want 42mm+ which limits my selection even more. 

Being said, for $3500 you can pick up a used Chronomat that: Goes deeper than the submariner, has the date whereas the daytona does not, fits my larger build, and is all in house. 

What will it be worth in 20 years vs a Rolex? Probably a lot less, but may still only lose the same total dollar amount if you were to sale it just due to the high Rolex prices (especially if that bubble bursts?). And will it still "be in style?" - Doubt it. Navitimers, Speedmasters, and Rolexs all maintain value because the design doesn't change, and if it does, it is subtle, making the variations even more highly sought after rather than "last years model."

Good luck!


----------



## Rokovakian

Every time I hit up the mall as a kid, I went straight to the bookstore and flipped through the car magazines. Constantly saw one Breitling ad after another. That alone cemented my determination to get one some day. As I entered my teens and early adult years I lost interest in watches, but when I started making decent money for the first time in my life and decided to treat myself to a really nice watch, I immediately jumped to the brand that spoke to that goofy little child nearly 30 years ago.

As soon as I can get a Countach, I'll be set for life!


----------



## Dark Overlord

ok so to me there are 3 ways to look at this question:
Why Breitling as a favorite?
Why Breitling over Rolex?
Why an Avenger GMT over an Explorer?

As to the 2nd one... cause that's quickest to answer IMO.
Breitling puts more work into case design (Rolex case designs are bland IMO), typically has nicer crystals than Rolex, typically has nicer bracelets (not clasps) 
You can buy pretty much any Breitling you want new and usually at a discount (I am very against paying more than retail for any used item) their ADs treat you well instead of as a nuisance for wanting to be added to a waiting list (NOT ALL ROLEX ADs, just stories I've heard.) Breitling treats their ADs better. Once you own a Breitling it belongs to you, Rolex wants ADs to hold onto you hang tags and sometimes paperwork so you'll have a hard time reselling an item you bought! (For a year or two) Breitling has just as much historical significance. 
make no mistake: Rolex makes a great watch! If you love the style more don't let the other stuff get in your way, cause its a great product.

Why an Avenger over an Explorer? Perhaps that's actually the easier answer.... The design is just way more appealing to me. The bracelet has significant visible interest. The dial is more interesting to me, the markers are nicer. To me it just looks better in every way. Design is a personal thing so you or anyone could easily disagree and be right. Of course there is the whole, you'll be paying over retail used (maybe) for the Rolex over an already more affordable Breitling.

Why Breitling overall? I grew up with a love of aviation. Everything I every saw or read about Breitling and their aviation history drew me in. I love watches and pretty much always have. Putting those two together have always made me want a Breitling. Even young I was always aware of other brands (esp Tag and Rolex) but Breitling and their designs always spoke to me the most. Even now as a more experienced collector I keep going back to Breitling as my favorite brand and favorite watches I own. I've owned a lot of watches, currently have about 40 have had over 50. But right now I have 8 watches from what many would call respectable Swiss brands ( 3 Hamilton, 1 Oris, 2 Omegas, 2 Breitling) and even having these, even having handled so many brands, Breitling is still overall my favorite. My Omegas are awesome! I hope to add another Oris soon. THere are many other brands I'd love to add. But still my brain goes back to Breitling. There are very few watches if any in their catalog I don't really like or love. No other brand does that for me.


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Breitling always had a good pedigree, customer service, and some pretty great styles. I've owned a couple and found them classy, not too ostentatious, and well made.


----------



## adamz28

JP(Canada) said:


> For the love of chronographs. In fact, it's my first recollection of connecting with a watch when I was a kid and saw a Navitimer the first time. Been chasing chronographs ever since.
> 
> Have had many Breitlings and this is my current one in the stable. How can you not love this...


One of my favorites


----------



## Ctaranti

The Navitimer is such a classic that it was always a watch I had in mind to acquire. Great build quality, functionality and looks make it a permanent part of my collection.


----------



## Tyler Armstrong

Became tired of my Rolex Explorer and sold it. Also grew tired of my Omega Seamaster and sold it as well. Now looking at a Breitling Avenger II GMT to go along with my Speedmaster.

Not sure if I add anything to this discussion, but I ended up not caring for the Seamaster's bracelet and found Rolex AD's general snooty attitude to be off-putting.


----------



## Racerke

I have chosen for a Breitling avenger 2 gmt.
Always wanted a Breitling and the avenger gmt has a great size, a nice complication and not to blingbling 

Still find it the perfect watch for me!

But saving now for a Rolex Explorer 2 Polar. But the avenger always will stay 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6003 met Tapatalk


----------



## 56scooter01

First let me say that I have been a Breitling fan for many years. I have an extensive collection and although I don't have one, the current Avenger GMT is one of my favorites. IMO the vast majority of Rolex owners own them because of the marketing done by Rolex. Right now, Rolex is the "in" thing, unfortunately you can't go into an AD and buy one. The average customer looking to buy a Rolex is laughed at by AD's, generally told that they need to be put on a list, buy jewelry at inflated prices or buy multiple watches to get one highly sought after model. Most Rolex owners own a Rolex so that they are able to say "that their watch is a Rolex". If you venture into various Rolex forums the majority of Rolex owners have IMO, drank the kool-aid, very few venture outside of the Rolex brand. Rolex is the one and only and put on such a pedestal that you risk banishment should you question the "crown". Do I own a Rolex, yes I do. I currently have two in my collection, or should I say one, because my wife has "taken" over control of my "Hulk". (Not a big deal because at 40 mm it is a little too small for me.) My other, a Skydweller, is a keeper but I have had several others that "did not sing to me" which I sold to fund other watch purchases. 

If you think that you are only going to buy one high end watch I would go for the Avenger II GMT for a couple of reasons. Rolex enthusiasts will complain about the resale of Breitling but will gladly pay above MSRP for a sought after model. An Avenger II GMT can be had brand new at an AD for a significant discount, if you look at the classified ads you can find a LNIB for approximately $2500. A new Rolex Explorer II will set you back $8100 plus taxes from an AD if you can find one, more than that on the grey market. I would get the Avenger II GMT and invest the difference, it is a significant amount. In twenty years you can take that money and give it to your child and let them choose the watch that they would like! 

In the end I would recommend the Breitling for a couple of reasons, one it is a great watch which will serve you well. It has a work horse movement which is easily serviced, it is reasonably affordable, and its appearance can be altered by simply swapping out straps, for which there are many. The Rolex, heaven forbid you remove the bracelet and look to wear it with something else!!! There is nothing wrong with a Breitling, they are great watches when bought at the right price. But remember, everyone has an opinion and they are just that, opinions. By the watch that sings to you the most! Good Luck!


----------



## UofRSpider

I had a stunning Superocean Steelfish (blue) that I unfortunately sold about 5 years ago. During the same time I owned an vintage TT Datejust. Sold that also. 
My current lineup consists of a Rolex OP39 (rhodium), several Tudors, and a Fortis chronograph. With that said I'm looking at another Breitling dive watch. There is something special about the Superocean line that piques my interest. I was considering looking at the Heritage II, with the Tudor movement, but frankly don't care for the vintage look. 
So, why do I chose Breitling? It all boils down to their rock solid build for me. I also appreciate their small details such as the screw-on bezel and bracelet screws rather than pins. 



Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Influenced by my older brother's Cosmonaute back in the late 70s. He flew F86Ds at that time. It was a utility watch for him. Got the Colt to honour his memory.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Relo60 said:


> Influenced by my older brother's Cosmonaute back in the late 70s. He flew F86Ds at that time. It was a utility watch for him. Got the Colt to honour his memory.


And we thank your brother and his family for his service... |> Like you, I was influenced by the sight of a Breitling Cosmonaute back in the late sixties while serving in SEA. Many years later while flying back in the States I became an Old Navitimer owner which led to acquiring, collecting and gifting more than twenty Breitlings altogether. Unfortunately, the company's new direction, although supported by many, has left me in the past. Watching this video... 



 I began to feel nauseous at about the 1:40 mark. No surprise I'm sure but this old dinosaur isn't "woke" enough to appreciate the narrator's opinion or the millenial squad movement now in effect. If that's not PC I really don't care...


----------



## Relo60

O2AFAC67 said:


> And we thank your brother and his family for his service... |> Like you, I was influenced by the sight of a Breitling Cosmonaute back in the late sixties while serving in SEA. Many years later while flying back in the States I became an Old Navitimer owner which led to acquiring, collecting and gifting more than twenty Breitlings altogether. Unfortunately, the company's new direction, although supported by many, has left me in the past. Watching this video (
> 
> 
> 
> ) I began to feel nauseous at about the 1:40 mark. No surprise I'm sure but this old dinosaur isn't "woke" enough to appreciate the narrator's opinion or the millenial squad movement now in effect. If that's not PC I really don't care...


Thank you and for your service as well. Like you, stopped around the 1:40 mark of the video. Really can't reconcile the ad with women. I would rather have Breitling develop movements with longer power reserves and other innovations. Perhaps extend their warranty to 5 years for all their watches.

Cheers,

Rick


----------



## rsittner

My first career out of graduate school was in a research lab working on aircraft transparencies. I helped develop the windshields and side panels for the B-2 Spirit stealth bomber and the F-22 Raptor fighter. When the Breitling Navitimer Aerospace was introduced in 1985, it was a combination of some of the same technologies that I was working on in my lab - titanium metals and dichroich filters. In 1987, I started taking flying lessons. When I got my Private Pilot's license that same year, I bought a Breitling Aerospace to celebrate the occasion. I purchased it from Sporty's Pilot Shop (a catalogue of all things aviation related).

















I have been collecting Breitlings ever since. My company blesses me with a bonus every year if we meet all of our corporate goals (we have every year so far) and most years the money goes to a new Breitling. Last year, I passed the watch down to my son for his 21st birthday. The watch was 31 years old at the time. He wears it daily. It looks almost as good as the day I bought it. I have had the gold riders on the bezel replaced as they take the most abuse. I love the watch and I miss having it as my daily go-to watch. It's so light, that you don't even realize that you have it on and it is tough as nails. I may have to get another one...


----------



## ItnStln

dleaphart said:


> I have larger wrists so I want 42mm+ which limits my selection even more.


That's my problem as well. Anything under 42mm looks small on my wrist, so if I wanted a Rolex I would have to get an Explorer II or DSSD.


----------



## MissileExpert

Several reasons:

1. I prefer Breitling styling to Rolex.
2. I prefer Breitling prices to Rolex.
3. I have worked in the aerospace industry for 41+ years, so the Breitling aeronautical heritage appeals to me.


----------



## rsittner

MissileExpert said:


> I have worked in the aerospace industry for 41+ years, so the Breitling aeronautical heritage appeals to me.


Well stated. Yours is a similar experience to mine as I posted earlier. Another reason supporting that very aeronautical heritage... my first airplane was a Piper Cherokee (PA28-140) and it had a Breitling/Wakmann chronograph in the panel. There are very few other brands that have such a significant direct link to aviation.


----------



## Tom V.

Many years ago, I chose Breitling because they were independently owned AND they had automatic and quartz. I respected all of that. Now, a very soft spot in my heart 

Tom V.


----------



## OTX

Simply put, I like the looks of the Navitimer 01 more than any other watch. If the Navitimer was made by Rolex, AP or any other company, I would find a way to get it. It just happens that Breitling makes it.


----------



## eudaimonean

1. The brand knows who they are and consistently produces watches to that identity. I respect that they are authentic to themselves and are willing to stick with their ornate design language, even though its frequently criticized as garish. I totally understand this criticism (and there are plenty of Breitlings that I think do cross the line into being tastelessly baroque) but I think the brand deserves credit for its willingness to not play it safe and instead stay true to their design identity. The industry is better off when companies independently explore their own design space rather than all chase the same fashionable design trends. I love Genta, but the RO already exists; the world really doesn't need another Genta homage watch.

2. I love how this ornate appearance belies surprisingly "practical" tool watch build and functionality in so many of Breitling's professional pieces. The tension between is it jewelry or is it a tool is a hoot.

3. Great value proposition.


----------



## Woodson

While I love Rolex, the pricing and availability of SS models make me love other brands equally! I have this Breitling Avenger II GMT that gives me a smile every time I wear it. I also love Tudor, Omega, and Panerai. The OP mentioned a 1 watch guy.....I couldn't recommend a Breitling enough. The Super Ocean Heritage models look good with shorts and a T-Shirt or a business suit.


----------



## deeee

For me personally, I wasn't in love with the brand. Only in love with the classic Navitimer style, the quintessential pilot watch - always wanted one since my teen years. Was never really into any of their other models.


----------



## VicLeChic

I'm considering flipping my two Rolex pieces (YM, SD43). I'm disappointed with Rolex as a brand, don't feel like wearing them. I blame Rolex and their ADs for the "shortage" and poor treatment. I've no intention of buying another Rolex, unless I get a call for the Pepsi, in which case it will be flipped same day to a reseller, Rolex kind of deserve it. Also, I find their watches are far too overpriced for what they are, tons of expensive marketing campaigns and sports events sponsorships to pay for, I guess.

I'm not ecstatic about Breitling's new direction in general but their Premier line looks terrific. As a brand, they've made mistakes but their products are excellent, client service is good, AD experience is faultless, products are available.

My Breitling Seawolf still feels amazing after six years. Solid, well executed, accurate. I love everything about it. I wore it when my wife gave birth to our two kids. I will keep it forever.


----------



## Seize

When I was looking for my first 'nice' watch a friend led me on to them. He was quite fond of the Chronomat line and bought one. It was two-tone, gold and stainless with a dark blue dial and it looked quite stunning on his wrist. The only thing I didn't like about it was the 12 9 6 sub-dial layout, I've always preferred the 9 6 3 layout.

So with that I went to look for my watch. I looked at all the usual suspects, Rolex, Omega, Tag and of course Breitling. The short list came down to the Navitimer, Rolex Yachtmaster and the Breitling Crosswind Special. At the end of the day I ended up with the Breitling Crosswind Special and I could not be happier! 

That Pilot Special bracelet and the way it catches the light is simply stunning!










and here she is on a calf-strap on my 7.25" wrist


----------



## O2AFAC67

Seize said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous and iconic piece!  Congratulations on the fine acquisition and wear it in good health! :-! And BTW, that pic is fantastic and represents quite well... ;-)|>b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## technom3

because they are beautifully made and they are NOT a Rolex. Nothing wrong at all with a Rolex. I just like things that are a little different and what a great company and story.


----------



## brvheart

Seize said:


> When I was looking for my first 'nice' watch a friend led me on to them. He was quite fond of the Chronomat line and bought one. It was two-tone, gold and stainless with a dark blue dial and it looked quite stunning on his wrist. The only thing I didn't like about it was the 12 9 6 sub-dial layout, I've always preferred the 9 6 3 layout.
> 
> So with that I went to look for my watch. I looked at all the usual suspects, Rolex, Omega, Tag and of course Breitling. The short list came down to the Navitimer, Rolex Yachtmaster and the Breitling Crosswind Special. At the end of the day I ended up with the Breitling Crosswind Special and I could not be happier!
> 
> That Pilot Special bracelet and the way it catches the light is simply stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here she is on a calf-strap on my 7.25" wrist


What a gorgeous piece!! That's the one that got away from me. I had an opportunity to purchase one right after I acquired my steel fish, and just wasn't ready to pull the trigger so soon and kick myself daily for not. Your two photos are just simply gorgeous - well done. Look forward to seeing more of this.


----------



## chris c

I chose Breitling because I liked the style. I got my first Breitling back in 1998 and it was a Colt. I was looking for my first "nice" watch beyond the Seiko I had at the time. I also looked at Omega, Rolex, and Tag Heuer. While I really liked the Rolex Submariner it was more than I wanted to spend. I just liked the Colt better than what Omega and Tag Heuer had at the same price point. I still wear the watch occasionally.


----------



## brvheart

O2AFAC67 said:


> And we thank your brother and his family for his service... |> Like you, I was influenced by the sight of a Breitling Cosmonaute back in the late sixties while serving in SEA. Many years later while flying back in the States I became an Old Navitimer owner which led to acquiring, collecting and gifting more than twenty Breitlings altogether. Unfortunately, the company's new direction, although supported by many, has left me in the past. Watching this video (
> 
> 
> 
> ) I began to feel nauseous at about the 1:40 mark. No surprise I'm sure but this old dinosaur isn't "woke" enough to appreciate the narrator's opinion or the millenial squad movement now in effect. If that's not PC I really don't care...


I'm 100% with you Ron. Couldn't agree more.

sent from Mars


----------



## Axlwatches

as a compliment to the bentley


----------



## Blue Note

Because the Top Time 810 is one of the coolest chronos ever made. And it has a classic movement, Venus 178.


----------



## flabbychucs

Breitling just has a really good tool history with some cool basic innovations along the way that sped industry progress. They always thought outside the box in a forward way.


----------



## helderberg

Until recently I have been stuck in the mid 2000's as the photo shows my current group of Breitlings. I originally went into the AD to buy some jewelry for my wife, saw the Tissot display, a watch my son in law wears, and I drifted over and started looking at that. The sales person, Allan, knows me as a customer for my wife, suggested the Breitling Colt, the one in the photo, and the rest is, as they say, history. Have also owned a quartz Colt crono, Avenger Skyland that I kick myself everyday for selling, and a B01 Chronomat.
I also had a Speedmaster but it just never connected so that has moved on. I like the Rolex Sub but not enough to spend money on a watch whose price is artificially inflated by brand stock manipulation. If the price was realistic I would buy one but not in this market. My Steelfish has been to hell and back with me and is probably the truest tell of my mindset. I am a blue collar worker from day one and the Steelfish is a solid and accurate watch that I will wear as long as I can. My Nav is a treat to wear and the other two just fill in the gaps of my personality. I have owned and own others but my Breitling group just fits me perfectly. I do like some of the new offerings but wish the "Squad" thing was handled differently. That said I think it is good to work towards the betterment of the planet but just have a problem with the delivery. 
Frank.


----------



## sryan79

I prefer the look of certain Breitling models (looking at you SOH) over anything Rolex has out currently. Considered an OP and Explorer from my AD but was underwhelmed for what the cost was. Would prefer to get the SOH and maybe a Sinn, etc and still have money left over.


----------



## seavers

I’ve got a Rolex Explorer (not the 2) and a Superocean Abyss 42mm with the gorgeous (if a little left field) brushed Arabic numerals. 

There’s something special about the Breitling for sure. It’s full of character and bling!

But if I had to have just one watch (shoot me now) I’d take the Explorer. It’s more versatile and can be worn with anything. Less character though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seavers

She sure is pretty though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lensgarden

The slide rule bezel lured me into Breitling. My Navitimer gets the most compliments among all my watches. I also think SOH is one heck of a dive watch.


----------



## O2AFAC67

lensgarden said:


> The slide rule bezel lured me into Breitling. My Navitimer gets the most compliments among all my watches. I also think SOH is one heck of a dive watch.


Hmmmmm.... :think: Well, here's some eye candy for you... ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## brvheart

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hmmmmm.... :think: Well, here's some eye candy for you... ;-)
> Best,
> Ron


Ron that first shot of the B1 on tan leather is phenomenal as usual! Love that strap and piece!


----------



## O2AFAC67

brvheart said:


> Ron that first shot of the B1 on tan leather is phenomenal as usual! Love that strap and piece!


Actually, it's not calf leather. It is an OEM Breitling croco in their famous "camel" color. When it was new it was much, much lighter in color, almost a yellow gold shade...



The strap today exhibits the most gorgeous patina I have seen on any strap IMO. Jim (jazzmaster") loves the patina on the camel croc almost as much as I do. He has indicated he has been trying all sorts of techniques on his to hopefully expedite the process. :-d


----------



## citjet

Maybe some day a Submariner will end up on my wrist but I still am more fascinated by a Breitling because its a watch brand that makes a watch you can take off your wrist and admire it from several different angles. All the details that go into one are simply beautiful. 

To me, all the beauty of most Rolex's are inside the case. On the outside they seem to be rather plain but the recognition factor can be high.


----------



## khanhdnk

Never regret with this beauty:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart

O2AFAC67 said:


> Actually, it's not calf leather. It is an OEM Breitling croco in their famous "camel" color. When it was new it was much, much lighter in color, almost a yellow gold shade...
> 
> 
> 
> The strap today exhibits the most gorgeous patina I have seen on any strap IMO. Jim (jazzmaster") loves the patina on the camel croc almost as much as I do. He has indicated he has been trying all sorts of techniques on his to hopefully expedite the process. :-d


Good info! I did not realize that was the croc! I am in love with the way leather patina - it can compare to a non-stainless steel blade like CPM-M4 - you can use apple cider vinegar to force that patina - no clue what to do on leather. I can tell you that the sweat from you hands patinas the leather of my Trayvax wallet very quickly!

Thank you again for the info - would not mind seeing more of that beauty.


----------



## Jazzmaster

O2AFAC67 said:


> Jim (jazzmaster") loves the patina on the camel croc almost as much as I do. He has indicated he has been trying all sorts of techniques on his to hopefully expedite the process. :-d


Indeed, you are correct, Master. I believe that I am making great strides in the dark arts of camel croc patina...

Here's a shot from early on -- featuring the original "yellow" hue...









And, now, my humble attempt at following in the footsteps of the Master...









Respectfully,
Grasshopper


----------



## Big-A

JP(Canada) said:


> For the love of chronographs. In fact, it's my first recollection of connecting with a watch when I was a kid and saw a Navitimer the first time. Been chasing chronographs ever since.
> 
> Have had many Breitlings and this is my current one in the stable. How can you not love this...


Which model is this ? - i love it.


----------



## sxmwht

Breitling have just been my favourites ever since my Dad took me around a jewellers once on holiday years ago. Probably around 10 or 12 years ago now. He is not big into watches, has a couple of nice pieces that his boss bought him. But he made a point of stopping by the Breitling display, and there was a beautiful yellow faced watch there, which I really loved. I'd love to find out what it was and maybe own one one day. 

Ever since then they've just always been the brand to resonate with me. I'm lucky enough now that I own one quality watch and it is a Breitling.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdbox

helderberg said:


> View attachment 14662457
> 
> 
> Until recently I have been stuck in the mid 2000's as the photo shows my current group of Breitlings. I originally went into the AD to buy some jewelry for my wife, saw the Tissot display, a watch my son in law wears, and I drifted over and started looking at that. The sales person, Allan, knows me as a customer for my wife, suggested the Breitling Colt, the one in the photo, and the rest is, as they say, history. Have also owned a quartz Colt crono, Avenger Skyland that I kick myself everyday for selling, and a B01 Chronomat.
> I also had a Speedmaster but it just never connected so that has moved on. I like the Rolex Sub but not enough to spend money on a watch whose price is artificially inflated by brand stock manipulation. If the price was realistic I would buy one but not in this market. My Steelfish has been to hell and back with me and is probably the truest tell of my mindset. I am a blue collar worker from day one and the Steelfish is a solid and accurate watch that I will wear as long as I can. My Nav is a treat to wear and the other two just fill in the gaps of my personality. I have owned and own others but my Breitling group just fits me perfectly. I do like some of the new offerings but wish the "Squad" thing was handled differently. That said I think it is good to work towards the betterment of the planet but just have a problem with the delivery.
> Frank.


Hello, helderberg
Congratulations on the wonderful collection.
I would like to ask, if it is convenient of course: Why are your clocks only with stick indices, without Arabic numerals? Is this a deliberately sought after effect or just a coincidence? I ask because at the moment I have a similar dilemma. The model has been chosen, but I still cannot decide whether it is with arbic numbers or just indexes.
Best Regards!


----------



## O2AFAC67

O2AFAC67 said:


> And we thank your brother and his family for his service... |> Like you, I was influenced by the sight of a Breitling Cosmonaute back in the late sixties while serving in SEA. Many years later while flying back in the States I became an Old Navitimer owner which led to acquiring, collecting and gifting more than twenty Breitlings altogether. Unfortunately, the company's new direction, although supported by many, has left me in the past. Watching this video (
> 
> 
> 
> ) I began to feel nauseous at about the 1:40 mark. No surprise I'm sure but this old dinosaur isn't "woke" enough to appreciate the narrator's opinion or the millenial squad movement now in effect. If that's not PC I really don't care...


And now that the "new direction" of the company is firmly established, a viewing of this recent interview ( 



 ) confirms to me what a brilliant businessman Kern happens to be, at least for his own personal interest and the interesta of his fellow "entrepeneur squad" members. If it weren't for my interest in Breitling watch photography and the friendships developed here over the years I would be looking for the exit door and trying to get there before Kern does... :roll:


----------



## King_Neptune

^^^ Very interesting to hear it from the horse's mouth. Here is a link to the full 24 minute interview for those interested.


----------



## Rokovakian

qa_ii said:


> ^^^ Very interesting to hear it from the horse's mouth. Here is a link to the full 24 minute interview for those interested.


After watching that great interview, I have zero doubt that Georges has what it takes to help Breitling write its next chapter. Sure there's no "fly girls" of yore, but they were never what sold me on Breitling in the first place. Now if only they'd add solar charging and even more accuracy to SuperQuartz...:think:


----------



## Pete26

I could be wrong, but I think with everything going on with Kerns and his Entrepreneur squad, he saw an opportunity to increase the equity in the firm and offload it to the Swatch Group at a higher premium, the Swatch Group countered with witholding superquartz movements. Service Centers are saying that Professional Instrument movements won't be available until 2020.

As I say just a theory, but it makes a kind of strange sense. Hopefully, with a sale, perhaps Breitling may attain it's former prestige. Omega, Glashutte and Breguet seem to be doing well. Not to mention Blancpain


----------



## King_Neptune

Pete26 said:


> I could be wrong, but I think with everything going on with Kerns and his Entrepreneur squad, he saw an opportunity to increase the equity in the firm and offload it to the Swatch Group at a higher premium, the Swatch Group countered with witholding superquartz movements. Service Centers are saying that Professional Instrument movements won't be available until 2020.
> 
> As I say just a theory, but it makes a kind of strange sense. Hopefully, with a sale, perhaps Breitling may attain it's former prestige. Omega, Glashutte and Breguet seem to be doing well. Not to mention Blancpain


Interesting thoughts for sure...Maybe if Kern makes enough bank when the sale goes down, he will follow his passion, the movie industry, and leave our passion, the watch industry, be.


----------



## isthar

Re original post title, new buyer to Breitling here, w a Navi auto 41, for size and case thinness, and I chose it because of the quintessential navitimer of course! The full chrono imho is too thick, for small wrists.


----------



## Maxmanta

My first post here......

I decided to get "real" watch as soon as I graduated college. I don't remember why, but a Breitling Colt Ocean quartz was the one I selected. 

That watch was on my wrist almost every day for twenty years without missing a beat--diving, rock climbing, construction sites, machine shops, among other things.

I recently decided to upgrade to an automatic, and the Superocean was the natural choice.

Breitling has earned its place on my wrist.


----------



## O2AFAC67

From a thread in our Pilot/Military watches forum, the related question IMO was _"What makes a pilot watch?"_ A recent answer was...

*This...* ;-)

Breitling EFD crop dk by o2afac67, on Flickr

Breitling break 16X9 DKBAcrp by o2afac67, on Flickr

*Not this...* :roll:


----------



## tdg2064

I didn't choose breitling... breitling chose me...

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Keaman

I read the words _ornate_ and _baroque_ throughout this thread. Those are definitely words I've often used while handling and wearing my Galactic. The details and finishing are exquisite! But most of all, it's the feeling of solidity. _Tank_ is another word I often use.


----------



## WatchGeek

I really enjoy my Breitling Aerospace with its super quartz movement and unbelievable accuracy. The titanium is very light and comfortable. I also like the thinness of the watch.


----------



## Hvrnaut

WatchGeek said:


> I really enjoy my Breitling Aerospace with its super quartz movement and unbelievable accuracy. The titanium is very light and comfortable. I also like the thinness of the watch.


My Aerospace EVO Night Mission is one of my absolute favorite watches. Easily top 5 of any I have ever owned. Maybe top two or three.
I wear mine on a Rubber b ballistic strap, and the comfort level is off the chart.


----------



## King_Neptune

Keaman said:


> I read the words _ornate_ and _baroque_ throughout this thread. Those are definitely words I've often used while handling and wearing my Galactic. The details and finishing are exquisite! But most of all, it's the feeling of solidity. _Tank_ is another word I often use.
> 
> View attachment 14750097
> 
> 
> View attachment 14750101


Here is my ornate Galactic.


----------



## PeteJE

Long time ago cool ads in AOPA magazine. Breitling was THE pilot watch to aspire towards.


----------



## Dairygold

My dad and grand dad are both pilots. I was given a Breitling Navitimer when I graduated from college. Recently, I was given my grandfathers restored AOPA Navitimer. I think if them as the orginal smart watch. I also like that they can be extremely capable and beautiful at the same time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pbmatt

I love dive watches and always loved the Superocean Heritage. I have a collection of Omega Seamasters which I love but the SOH has a mix of dive and dressy that is hard to beat. My favorite watch ever made is the white dial with blue bezel in the 42mm. I will never sell that watch. My first Breitling was the Steelfish. I bought it on a whim and owned it for a long time before recently selling it when I finally found the SOH I always wanted.


----------



## StrangeQuark

I was looking for a COSC chronometer with a blue dial and Arabic numerals. There was really only one choice, which I purchased earlier today:









As a former USAF member, I've seen Breitling Navitimers and the like for many years, but they never really appealed to me. But the new Classic AVI line really interests me. I like the simpler, cleaner designs and the callback to older models. I know this isn't truly a Navitimer, but that doesn't bother me. I liked the white numerals better than the creamy ones on the Aviator 8, and I also kind of like the fact that it's been discontinued. I like one-offs and oddities. Anyway, I think this will be a watch I enjoy for many decades.


----------



## wkw

I wanted a simple and low profile GADA watch and appeared a Navitimer 8 fit the bill.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Atebit

Because yellow.


----------



## wuyeah

When I choosing my first serious watch, Breitling Steelfish XL was my pick. I always feel Breitling brand is very "American" kind of choice. Design language is very masculine. Still remember I browse through brochure figuring out which design I love the most, without looking at price tag Steelfish was my favorite. Back then I wasn't in love with Navitimer. I knew I wanted a diver but I do not want a diver design that is close associate with Submariner. Iconic Breitling style steel bezel, all angles are sharp and crisp. Love the serif number on dial, that is very Breitling and fabulous lume. Concentric dial detail in darker tone of blue is very mature looking. Sometimes it looks like black dial and the blue color selection was very unique in watch business. The only slight regret that I should of gone 42mm instead of 44mm for my small wrist but back then I wanted the newer and bigger cuz I really like slanted new bracelet that Breitling introduced.

I was heart broken when Breitling decide to update Superocean lineup and put Steelfish off production, I thought it was the biggest mistake.

Breitling Steelfish is an original design that is true to Breitling identity. It is still unique in diver watch category that homage no one. Still own it till this day.


----------



## leonbeast

ProjectQuattro said:


> I've been a huge car person my entire life and grew up reading car magazines constantly. When I was maybe 12 (~early '00s) I found out that Breitling made the clocks for Bentley. Unfortunately a Bentley still remains out of my price range, but that formative moment and my general like of their aesthetic at the time put Breitling at the top of my mind as a "when I can afford this, I'll do it" thing. My style evolved considerably (for the better, just ask my girlfriend) by the time I could actually afford a luxury watch, so I bought my SOH1 as my first nice watch. I still have it and love it.
> 
> As for why not Rolex... nothing they make really suits my taste. Even taking price aside I'd prefer a Speedmaster to a Daytona for the aesthetics and toughness. I prefer my PO2500 to the Sub and in fact deliberately bought it instead of a Sub. Some, like the Yacht-Master, I find too flashy and others like the Explorer just don't do it for me.
> 
> I'd consider an OP, maybe in the 36mm range, as a true dress watch if I was in the market for one but I never really need a dress watch. I recently turned 30 and seriously considered getting a Rolex because it seemed like the thing to do. After looking around nothing really lit my fire so I got a huge OLED TV instead. No regrets.
> 
> The flashiness of the name and their high level of noticeability probably plays into it also, which is likely another reason I prefer Bentley to Rolls-Royce. Flying a little under the radar is more my speed so I'll stick with less ostentatious names like Breitling and Omega until Rolex makes something I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ yes please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ that sort of thing ain't my bag, baby
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that bentley is so sick


----------



## ProjectQuattro

leonbeast said:


> that bentley is so sick


Yeesh a good chunk of that post aged badly as I learned more and went deeper in my watch collecting journey. Lol.

Turns out I just don't like the new Supercase and ceramic Rolex sports models; as soon as I tried on a 5-digit I was hooked. I did get a new OP36 too since I need a watch for my upcoming wedding, so at least that part was prescient.











Still love that Bentley, though, and I still have the SOH 42 which was my first foray into luxury watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ermicas

Breitling is THE brand that really started the love towards watches for me. The specific style, comparable build quality even against higher end brands and a very rich heritage among many reasons is why I choose Breitling!

In my opinion the Avenger lineup is in its own leage all together (call me a fanboy, I take it as a compliment)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote

I’m more a dive watch fan, but really liked the early 2000’s Bentley motors models. Great history and really fell in love with yellow Avenger 45.


----------



## BryanUsrey1

Always liked the brand. And then when I saw it in person, it was stunning. I wasn’t there for that watch either. I was looking at a Tudor. But that Breitling stuck in my mind for weeks. The amazing AR coating and the unique styling.

Had to have it.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyNameIsVigil

I’ve been really into Breitling because they’re just fun. They’re not as stodgy as many other brands. I like that they proudly use both mechanical and quartz movements, which makes for lots of variety.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

My late wife made me do it...


----------



## VinceWatch

I decided that I wanted a Chronograph with the 3,6,9 subdials. This was my process of elimination. After, reading several reviews on the Breitling B01 movement that were very positive I started looking at the various models that used that movement including the Tudor Black Bay Chrono.  I like big divers and when I found that Breitling was making a fairly new LE model in the Avenger line case, I had to give it serious consideration. I have an AD who would get me a Daytona at retail but it may take a few months or they could get the Tudor, very quickly. I actually like both the Tudor and the Breitling better that the Daytona, but the rugged look of the Avenger finally sold me. I decided that I wanted a Breitling Avenger B01 Chronograph and was able to order one from a Breitling boutique in California. On the Big Island of Hawaii where I live there are no high end watch dealers, so it made no difference where I ordered it from. It was a tough choice between these watches, but I have always liked the design of the Avenger case and really wanted the 3 subdials and I don't care much for the locking pushers. I think if the Tudor had the 6:00 dial it may have gone the other way.
Here are manufacturer website pictures of my two finalists.








And here are some pictures of the Breitling watch that I ended up with.


----------



## rsittner

VinceWatch said:


> I deciding that I wanted a Chronograph with the 3,6,9 subdials. This was my process of elimination. After, reading several reviews on the Breitling B01 movement that were very positive I started looking at the various models that used that movement including the Tudor Black Bay Chrono. I like big divers and when I found that Breitling was making a fairly new LE model in the Avenger line case, I had to give it serious consideration. I have an AD who would get me a Daytona at retail but it may take a few months or they could get the Tudor, very quickly. I actually like both the Tudor and the Breitling better that the Daytona, but the rugged look of the Avenger finally sold me. I decided that I wanted a Breitling Avenger B01 Chronograph and was able to order one from a Breitling boutique in California. On the Big Island of Hawaii where I live there are no high end watch dealers, so it made no difference where I ordered it from. It was a tough choice between these watches, but I have always liked the design of the Avenger case and really wanted the 3 subdials and I don't care much for the locking pushers. I think if the Tudor had the 6:00 dial it may have gone the other way.
> Here are manufacturer website pictures of my two finalists.
> View attachment 16488345
> 
> And here are some pictures of the Breitling watch that I ended up with.


Beautiful watch there! You made the right choice, but then again, I am a "bit" biased towards Breitling.

Keep those wrist shot coming! We love to see them in the wild.

Randy


----------



## onecoolkat

I would say the style and I agree they do look bulletproof


----------



## Benjaz4

indeed, i chose them because im in the Aviation field


----------



## jenyang

When I was younger I would take my daughter and her girlfriend into the Coconut Grove and walk around. I always managed to walk by a jewelry store that had a display window full of Breitlings and I would tell them that one day when they were rich and famous they could get me one.

Well, neither one of them is rich or famous so I had to buy my own; a Schneider era Colt and Transocean. Even though I am not a chrono guy, I was still drawn to designs that seem to go their own way - a little blingy but with a touch of class.

Nothing like Rolex for quality and craftsmanship, but I find their designs mostly uninteresting and way too overpriced.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danubius

I like Breitling style and design in general, and build quality is undeniable. IMO you get a lot for the price of a pre owned Breitling in good condition, so value depreciation does not always have to be a bad thing. I currently own one Superocean, but could easily get one of Breitling's chronographs in future.


----------



## 1st timer

I'm a sucker for Breitling ana/digi line up.
Being in the aeronautics field myself, Breitling's link to aviation and history behind it, makes the brand more appealing.


----------



## spikesdogs48

I love pilot watches. Breitling is the historical king of pilot watches. In the 60s and 70s they were the official watch of nearly all of the airlines. Plus they look great. Plus Rolex is just too obvious.


----------



## DiggyGun

I used to own a number of Breitlings, liking their chunky style and Wings. I had seven and Mrs DG had two. Some of my favourites where the Chronomat, of which I had two.

I admit that most have been sold now as I fancied a change as not too keen on their current model line up and advertising slant.

I think that I may now not be their target audience for the current range, but did recently buy a pre-owned Galactic for Mrs DG which is in a similar style to the Chrononat without any sub-dials.

I’ve kept a couple of Quartz models as they were no so easy to move on, my very first one, a Colt Ocean and Aerospace Evo. But may sell on the Aerospace and keep the Colt Ocean for sentimental reasons.


----------



## O2AFAC67

1st timer said:


> I'm a sucker for Breitling ana/digi line up.
> Being in the aeronautics field myself, Breitling's link to aviation and history behind it, makes the brand more appealing.


----------



## 1st timer

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16539893
> 
> View attachment 16539815


----------



## sryan79

I didn’t want to spend the asking price for Rolex. The OP just seemed to expensive for what it was to me and my Breitling was significantly cheaper.


----------



## kstar4re

Breitling had more sporty look options and larger sizes, which I prefer. Dont get me wrong, I still like a couple of the Rolex models, but I feel like the variety in Breitlings line up gave me more options to find something that suited me.


----------



## NL-USA

I've owned 6 Breitlings over the years and currently own 2. I bought my first in 1995 at the age of 19 just before going to flightschool with hard earned money while in high-school. It was a Navitimer Jupiter Pilot. I used it to time holds, fuel consumption deadreckoning etc.

Purchased my 2nd Breitling 4 years later when I landed my first paid flying job, as a newly minted flight instructor. It was a Colt.

Over the next 20 years I sold my first 2 and owned an Aerospace and Old Navitimer. 

Currently I own an Avenger II GMT and the original Chronospace. 

To me Breitling offers history and value and has a unique look that's not copied by anyone else. It's also a brand that's not worn by many which makes it more unique. 

I have nothing against Rolex and own a 16753 GMT and 16750 GMT. But with current prices I don't think it offers any value over a Breitling in terms of quality and fit and finish.. It's also not unique as Rolex clones and look-a-likes are offered by micro brands and even established watch manufacturers and you see Rolex look-a-likes everywhere. In my opinion a Rolex nowadays is almost as generic as a smart watch that everyone wears.


----------



## SonerBySweden

Hafley said:


> I’ve spent the last year researching watches and have grown to love the avenger 2 gmt and Rolex Explorer ii. I’m a one watch guy and have no ambitions to purchase more than one high end watch. I love the value in both. The avenger speaks to my sensible side to spend less now while the Rolex says spend more now and I’ll be worth more in a hundred years for your kid.
> 
> I am am curious why you chose Breitling over Rolex when you made your purchase? I realize many of you have both and that’s awesome. I’m just curious to read everyone’s thoughts on Breitling over Rolex if it’s the only watch you are going to wear.
> 
> Thanks


Good question!
I’m a minimalistic guy so Breitling have never been a watch for me. So I would choose almost any Rolex before a Brietling. If you have the money go for the Explorer my friend.


----------



## SonerBySweden

NL-USA said:


> I've owned 6 Breitlings over the years and currently own 2. I bought my first in 1995 at the age of 19 just before going to flightschool with hard earned money while in high-school. It was a Navitimer Jupiter Pilot. I used it to time holds, fuel consumption deadreckoning etc.
> 
> Purchased my 2nd Breitling 4 years later when I landed my first paid flying job, as a newly minted flight instructor. It was a Colt.
> 
> Over the next 20 years I sold my first 2 and owned an Aerospace and Old Navitimer.
> 
> Currently I own an Avenger II GMT and the original Chronospace.
> 
> To me Breitling offers history and value and has a unique look that's not copied by anyone else. It's also a brand that's not worn by many which makes it more unique.
> 
> I have nothing against Rolex and own a 16753 GMT and 16750 GMT. But with current prices I don't think it offers any value over a Breitling in terms of quality and fit and finish.. It's also not unique as Rolex clones and look-a-likes are offered by micro brands and even established watch manufacturers and you see Rolex look-a-likes everywhere. In my opinion a Rolex nowadays is almost as generic as a smart watch that everyone wears.


Even if I would choose a Rolex before any Breitling I’ll be honest and say that I totally agree with you on this “To me Breitling offers history and value and has a unique look that's not copied by anyone else. It's also a brand that's not worn by many which makes it more unique.”

👍👍


----------



## spikesdogs48

Who filed the first patent for a multi pusher chronograph? Willy Breitling. Now that's history!!


----------



## SonerBySweden

spikesdogs48 said:


> Who filed the first patent for a multi pusher chronograph? Willy Breitling. Now that's history!!


True that 👍


----------



## NickBeg

Good quality, brand reputation, great looks, history etc. It is also the only maker from the big names that offers some youthfulness with their line-up of watches. You can't really say that for Rolex, Omega or IWC, most of them feel like "watches for older people" to an extend.


----------



## My3Sons

I am tough on watches. I wear them enough that I hit them against a door jam while carrying things around in the house or maybe I do something in the shed and hit it against a wall or fall off my bike, etc. Once I was wearing a watch that purported to be water-resistant to 200 meters but when I looked down at my wrist while bathing one of the kids when they were tiny and lo and behold the crown is out. I sent the watch in for repair and the manufacturer fixed it but sent a nasty note telling me to make sure the crown was in when I wore it around water. I thought the crown was in. Anyway, after that fiasco I wanted a watch that was as tough as I could find while still looking sharp to my taste. The Breitling Steelfish was as close as I could get. Tremendous water resistance with a tight screw down crown, a bezel with no insert, nothing but tough stainless and it still looked good with the blue dial. It's held up for about 15 years and it's still keeping great time and still looks great. If you can only have one watch and don't have to have something specific, I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## JBoone

Rolex is a great brand. Will hold value better if you can get one at msrp. Having said that most models don’t appeal to me irrespective of the lack of availability. I have a DJ41 that I bought before the lack of supply (and before I bought a breitling) that I love but don’t have any plans to add another. Not interested in a sub or any of the sub variants. It’s all very personal and highly subjective. Got to go with what speaks to you!


----------



## Sugman

It’s just an awesome watch to kick around in…








Edit: Fixed typo


----------



## chris c

I chose Breitling over Rolex when I wanted my first "nice" watch. It was back in 1998 and I wanted a diver. I was looking at the Rolex Submariner date but I felt it was too large for my wrist. The salesperson suggested that I try on the Breitling Colt (a17035). It was a much better fit and IIRC about a third the price of the Rolex. I still wear that watch occasionally and I have two other newer model Colts.


----------



## SSingh1975

I've owned and flipped countless brands/watches over last 10 years. One that I kept the longest was my superocean chrono (v7750). Even after 5 years on the wrist, it was running cosc when I sold it. I then moved to Omega and enjoyed the smp, Planet Ocean for couple of years. Then moved to Rolex sub. Now have the itch to get another Breitling chrono. 

I think when it comes to chrono dials, nobody can beat Breitling in terms of dial design and pop. Not to mention their AR coating is industrys best. Only thing I hope is Breitling starts adding magnetic resistance and metas certifiation at some point in future.

I'm looking at a Avenger chrono now to add to my collection.

My daily wear for 5 years before I sold it:


----------



## NickBeg

SSingh1975 said:


> I've owned and flipped countless brands/watches over last 10 years. One that I kept the longest was my superocean chrono (v7750). Even after 5 years on the wrist, it was running cosc when I sold it. I then moved to Omega and enjoyed the smp, Planet Ocean for couple of years. Then moved to Rolex sub. Now have the itch to get another Breitling chrono.
> 
> I think when it comes to chrono dials, nobody can beat Breitling in terms of dial design and pop. Not to mention their AR coating is industrys best. Only thing I hope is Breitling starts adding magnetic resistance and metas certifiation at some point in future.
> 
> I'm looking at a Avenger chrono now to add to my collection.
> 
> My daily wear for 5 years before I sold it:
> View attachment 16632898


Why would you sell this beauty?


----------



## SSingh1975

NickBeg said:


> Why would you sell this beauty?


Got bitten by the "Omega bug". Yeah...I know..should have kept it. I see it's going around for $3k now on Ebay (I had come mine for $1800 with box/papers!). But once I get the avenger, will keep it in my small collection.


----------



## cari2763

I have always been an avid fan of the Breitling watches, my father had one and it has always been intriguing to me.


----------



## rinfuso1

A co-worker had a Breitling for Bentley watch on a croc strap and I was very impressed by its look and style. I went into a luxury watch shop in Toronto and bought a SOH. Not long after that, I bought a Blackbird. This was in 2008. Since then, I have bought a few different straps for them both.








I am very happy with the brand.


----------



## O2AFAC67

On many models, the Lume does it for me...


----------



## rinfuso1

O2AFAC67 said:


> On many models, the Lume does it for me...
> View attachment 16648582


That is gorgeous!


----------



## SSingh1975

Happy to say, I'm back to Breitling now and love it. Nothing like having a heavy piece of metal on the wrist and build like a tank !


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## spikesdogs48

Avenger titanium muscle!!!!🤘💀☠🔥🤪


----------



## SSingh1975

^ PLUS a movie appearance, no less!


----------



## O2AFAC67

The history...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> The history...
> View attachment 16650674


Perfect, Ron! Such a historic event - 60 years ago today!

Randy


----------



## Stelios619

I’m 38 years old, and for some reason when I was in 6-8 grade the students would come flocking in with huge Breitling knockoff watches from Mexico (I grew up in San Diego).

This is in the early to mid 90’s, when Breitling was big in the rap music scene, and everyone was starting to get into “bling” (think Master P).

This is when I was first exposed to the brand, and I’ve wanted one ever since. So, when I could afford a new one, I bought one.


----------



## LP49

They look nice


----------



## Dr Arkham

Because…








When I started to get into watches about 10 years ago I just loved the way that most Breitlings looked, then once I started doing some research I really appreciated the history of the brand. I’d still love a Date-Just 41 or an Explorer II but I’ll never get rid of my BB.


----------



## Spikemauler

One of the best looking Chronographs and movement on the market


----------



## spikesdogs48

Spikemauler said:


> One of the best looking Chronographs and movement on the market
> View attachment 16673111


Off subject but... the dog is awesome 😎


----------



## Spikemauler

spikesdogs48 said:


> Off subject but... the dog is awesome 😎


Thanks that‘s Lola, she just turned 11. Great dog, great breed 🐶


----------



## Turpinr

I've got models from Bremont × 2, Omega, Rado, Rolex, Tag Heuer × 2, Tudor × 2 and thought I'd give Breitling a go.
I nearly bought the Superocean or new Seamaster a couple of years ago but ending up with a BB58
I'm made up with the green Superocean Heritage 42 but it went straight back to Breitling as it was gaining 12 seconds/day.😩


----------



## Pete26

O2AFAC67 said:


> On many models, the Lume does it for me...
> View attachment 16648582


Yes, I love the lume on my Aerospace EVO, it lasts all night long and then you have the backlight as well, although I can't read that without my reading glasses.


----------



## O2AFAC67

*"*_*Black as a widow's dreams..." *_


----------



## Yogi18

I mean really…. Look at this baby. Planning to buy another one. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kstar4re

Love the variety of colors and styles! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Aviator wristwatches require a certain "wrist presence" IMO. Schneider era pieces had it in spades...


----------



## ChetGatsby

Because it evokes some kind of vintage grandeur.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## dan360

Aviation is loud. Aviation is intense. Aviation is not for the faint of heart. Breitling is the perfect fit.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Again, wrist "presence"...


----------



## O2AFAC67

*"Fire and Ice"* character...


----------



## O2AFAC67

This composition shot eleven days ago answers that question IMHO...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> This composition shot eleven days ago answers that question IMHO...
> View attachment 16768274


What memories that must have left with you, Ron! What a FANTASTIC opportunity for you!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives, this one particular shot in my view possibly best epitomizes and illustrates Breitling's past ties to aviation and the reason I chose Breitling...


----------



## kun.andrei

dan360 said:


> Aviation is loud. Aviation is intense. Aviation is not for the faint of heart. Breitling is the perfect fit.
> 
> View attachment 16764138


Wow, that's amazing, what model is it? 

On my side I chose Breitling as since I was a child I was drawn by the brand, grandeur and build quality, they last for ages. I recently bought my Premier, I was between Navi and this once and I chose this once because build quality and WR.


----------



## kun.andrei

Dark Overlord said:


> ok so to me there are 3 ways to look at this question:
> Why Breitling as a favorite?
> Why Breitling over Rolex?
> Why an Avenger GMT over an Explorer?
> 
> As to the 2nd one... cause that's quickest to answer IMO.
> Breitling puts more work into case design (Rolex case designs are bland IMO), typically has nicer crystals than Rolex, typically has nicer bracelets (not clasps)
> You can buy pretty much any Breitling you want new and usually at a discount (I am very against paying more than retail for any used item) their ADs treat you well instead of as a nuisance for wanting to be added to a waiting list (NOT ALL ROLEX ADs, just stories I've heard.) Breitling treats their ADs better. Once you own a Breitling it belongs to you, Rolex wants ADs to hold onto you hang tags and sometimes paperwork so you'll have a hard time reselling an item you bought! (For a year or two) Breitling has just as much historical significance.
> make no mistake: Rolex makes a great watch! If you love the style more don't let the other stuff get in your way, cause its a great product.
> 
> Why an Avenger over an Explorer? Perhaps that's actually the easier answer.... The design is just way more appealing to me. The bracelet has significant visible interest. The dial is more interesting to me, the markers are nicer. To me it just looks better in every way. Design is a personal thing so you or anyone could easily disagree and be right. Of course there is the whole, you'll be paying over retail used (maybe) for the Rolex over an already more affordable Breitling.
> 
> Why Breitling overall? I grew up with a love of aviation. Everything I every saw or read about Breitling and their aviation history drew me in. I love watches and pretty much always have. Putting those two together have always made me want a Breitling. Even young I was always aware of other brands (esp Tag and Rolex) but Breitling and their designs always spoke to me the most. Even now as a more experienced collector I keep going back to Breitling as my favorite brand and favorite watches I own. I've owned a lot of watches, currently have about 40 have had over 50. But right now I have 8 watches from what many would call respectable Swiss brands ( 3 Hamilton, 1 Oris, 2 Omegas, 2 Breitling) and even having these, even having handled so many brands, Breitling is still overall my favorite. My Omegas are awesome! I hope to add another Oris soon. THere are many other brands I'd love to add. But still my brain goes back to Breitling. There are very few watches if any in their catalog I don't really like or love. No other brand does that for me.



@Dark Overlord I'm curious which ones do you have/prefer?  Breitlings


----------



## Dark Overlord

@kun.andrei thanks for asking....





have these but would welcome many others were money no object.


----------



## kun.andrei

Wow, your Navi and Avenger are just gorgeous


----------



## LP49

Because they look like this.


----------



## 1st timer

In the 90s , I always viewed Breitling as "you're successful " brand and always wanted to be able to buy one. Being in the aeronautics industry further cemented my "need" for a Breitling seeing its rich history and connection to aviation.
Hands down, Breitling makes the imo,best ana/digi watches around. Looks ,quality, comfort...
I bought an Aerospace from a friend and he was wearing a B1 and asked to see it. It was love at first sight. Love it. Maybe some of you have noticed my "over posting" of the B1. Lol.
Emergency yellow or orange dial is my next one.


----------



## Carlos_EU

For me, Breitling, in short, is a reflection of good taste, tool watches, masculine.
In the 90s it was one of the first brands to present spectacular straps (robust, crocodile, white stitching, etc). What to say about hershey-type rubber straps...
The rest is history... I"ll keep my M1 forever...


----------



## Saswatch

My FIL got me into Breitling.


----------



## TeeFuce

I've never bought a Breitling but I've honestly considered one several times and went in a different direction at the last minute. First saw one in one of those airline magazines back in the late 80 or early 90s and thought they had a very cool pilot vibe. I love the looks of the Avenger and SOH but both are a bit too big for me.


----------



## daveswordfish

I’ve been collecting for around 20 years now. Favorite brands are IWC and Breitling, with Rolex falling somewhere below.

I’m fortunate to own several Avengers and the EXP2 Polar, amongst others from the two brands. For me, it’s always been about the individual watches, more than “the brand.” For example, I own two Rolexes, the EXP2 and the SD43. There is nothing else in their lineup of interest to me.

For the models you suggested…

The Avenger is my favorite sports/tool watch design. Full stop. I have two Seawolves, a Skylands chrono, and the Hurricane 24 hour. Masculine, purpose built, rock solid. Nothing looks quite like them. Huge fan of the bezel. Love the versions with Arabic numbers. They’re great combinations of looks and function and, depending on strap/bracelet choice, can be worn for any occasion not requiring a suit. All my Avengers were purchased pre-owned, except for the Hurricane. The pre-owned pieces have been around for 15 years or so…and in my collection for 5-10 years. None have given me any issue…ever…and all continue to look and run great.

Whereas the Avengers scream masculinity and purpose, the EXP2 is more reserved. Thinner, more “elegant,” more discreet. It’s a great watch through and through, although it’s not as visually stimulating as the Avengers. In the Polar version, that’s just fine, because everything pops a bit with the white dial. It’s thinner, classier, and more versatile, perhaps the most versatile watch I own other than my Speedy. Unlike the Avenger, for me, this is a bracelet only watch.

As far as build quality, accuracy, reliability, etc…I’d say a slight edge to Rolex, but nothing that would sway me.

Overall, if I had to choose…Avenger, but you really can’t go wrong.

Obligatory wrist shots….










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

I always had
















a Superocean and a Colt in mind.
Nearly got one a few times and this year finally did.


----------



## 54B

My Breitling Crosswind was my first automatic watch, purchased 17 years ago. At the time, I was debating between this and a Cartier Tank Divan. They're very different watches! As a twenty-something year old, I thought that the Cartier would be a good fit for the office but the Breitling was the watch I really wanted. I admit that I didn't know anything about the B13 / 7750-based movement. That appreciation came later. Rather, I liked that the Breitling was high quality and unapologetic. It's hardly a wallflower, particularly when on the bracelet.

One of the factors weighing against the Breitling was that I thought it was a young man's watch and that I wouldn't wear it as much when I hit the ripe old age of 40 (or whatever seemed old back then). That concern was unwarranted.


----------



## SuperheroSmith

Hafley said:


> I’ve spent the last year researching watches and have grown to love the avenger 2 gmt and Rolex Explorer ii. I’m a one watch guy and have no ambitions to purchase more than one high end watch. I love the value in both. The avenger speaks to my sensible side to spend less now while the Rolex says spend more now and I’ll be worth more in a hundred years for your kid.
> 
> I am am curious why you chose Breitling over Rolex when you made your purchase? I realize many of you have both and that’s awesome. I’m just curious to read everyone’s thoughts on Breitling over Rolex if it’s the only watch you are going to wear.
> 
> Thanks


I likewise have the Rolex Explorer II in my sights (white dial, naturally). I likewise share the idea of wanting a single watch, but I'm presently at the collecting stage; there are many watches I would love to own.

I recently ended an obsession with firearms. It was when I bought one too many that I brought my obsession to an end and sold a number of weapons I had. I would further like to reduce the number of weapons I own, but it can be difficult deciding and selling. High-end guns, like luxury watches, cannot be sold for the amount we would like or feel we should get out of them.

My first high-end watch was a Christopher Ward C60 Elite 1000. It was the most I had spent on a watch. An actual Omega Seamaster was outside my realm of reality. But of course not long after I discovered such a watch could be obtained. By that time I had a number of questions and criticisms regarding my CW: Was it too small? I don't like the rectangular hour markers. I am preferring a matte look as opposed to glossy. I really want a deployant clasp, one that is trimmed and fit for me. It was during these thoughts I saw my first Seamaster. I was not immediately impressed. in fact, I was feeling betrayed. This was supposed to be THE grail watch, yet it was not big enough, too shiny, and the bezel was not too functional. It was shortly after that, when I had cash for the Seamaster or my first luxury watch in hand that I saw the Breitling Superoean 46 in DLC black. It was just what I wanted at the time. So I bought it. It was going to be my one and only watch. It was perfect. But then I started looking again. Having my desires fulfilled for the large, black, matte, luxury watch I wanted, I felt as if I was then free to perhaps go back to the Seamaster, which I did a few months later. By that time, the watch had changed and was fantastic. I now wear the Superocean half the day, and the Seamaster the other half. I love them both. Yes, I would like to stop this obsession before it gets too expensive. I should probably stop while I'm ahead, having both a black and tactical watch, and a classy dress/dive/daily watch.

I also have the Avenger 45 GMT in my sights. I am trying to decide and justify my next purchase, with these four watches in the current lineup: Tudor Black Bay P01, Breitling Avenger 45 GMT, Omega Seamaster Diver 300M Ceramic, and the Rolex Explorer II.

I went with the Superocean over the Avenger because it had the strap I wanted with the fitted clasp. I do not like the leather strap on the Avenger. I like the completely tactile bezel on the Superocean; the layout of the dial, the hour markers, and the lume I like better. Yes, if I could have one Breitling, it would be the Superocean. If I could have two Breitlings, the second would be that Avenger.


----------



## cipollawatchco

Breitling's mesh strap on the SOHII I had was sooooo comfortable. One of my favorite daily wearer's I've had to date


----------



## ermicas

For me, THIS was the movie that really kickstarted the Breitling brand love for me. I have always loved watches but after seeing "Blood Diamond", I fell in love with the Breitling brand.
After ~12 years since I saw the movie, I finally bought myself the iconic Avenger Chrono (the new model, ref A13317101B1A1).



SSingh1975 said:


> ^ PLUS a movie appearance, no less!
> View attachment 16650382
> View attachment 16650383


----------



## ermicas

Its big and bulky, but also goes with a suit.


----------



## O2AFAC67

ermicas said:


> Its big and bulky, but also goes with a suit.
> 
> View attachment 17120741


Congratulations on the excellent acquisition and wear it in good health!  Love the watch, love the pic, love your sig avatar.  
Best,
Ron


----------



## GMTtwotone

So, what makes you spend your money on Breitling instead of luxury watches with in-house built movements? The look?








Dark Overlord said:


> @kun.andrei thanks for asking....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have these but would welcome many others were money no object.


----------



## Dark Overlord

GMTtwotone said:


> So, what makes you spend your money on Breitling instead of luxury watches with in-house built movements? The look?


I refer you to respond #22 of this thread where I say:



Dark Overlord said:


> ok so to me there are 3 ways to look at this question:
> Why Breitling as a favorite?
> Why Breitling over Rolex?
> Why an Avenger GMT over an Explorer?
> 
> As to the 2nd one... cause that's quickest to answer IMO.
> Breitling puts more work into case design (Rolex case designs are bland IMO), typically has nicer crystals than Rolex, typically has nicer bracelets (not clasps)
> You can buy pretty much any Breitling you want new and usually at a discount (I am very against paying more than retail for any used item) their ADs treat you well instead of as a nuisance for wanting to be added to a waiting list (NOT ALL ROLEX ADs, just stories I've heard.) Breitling treats their ADs better. Once you own a Breitling it belongs to you, Rolex wants ADs to hold onto you hang tags and sometimes paperwork so you'll have a hard time reselling an item you bought! (For a year or two) Breitling has just as much historical significance.
> make no mistake: Rolex makes a great watch! If you love the style more don't let the other stuff get in your way, cause its a great product.
> 
> Why an Avenger over an Explorer? Perhaps that's actually the easier answer.... The design is just way more appealing to me. The bracelet has significant visible interest. The dial is more interesting to me, the markers are nicer. To me it just looks better in every way. Design is a personal thing so you or anyone could easily disagree and be right. Of course there is the whole, you'll be paying over retail used (maybe) for the Rolex over an already more affordable Breitling.
> 
> Why Breitling overall? I grew up with a love of aviation. Everything I every saw or read about Breitling and their aviation history drew me in. I love watches and pretty much always have. Putting those two together have always made me want a Breitling. Even young I was always aware of other brands (esp Tag and Rolex) but Breitling and their designs always spoke to me the most. Even now as a more experienced collector I keep going back to Breitling as my favorite brand and favorite watches I own. I've owned a lot of watches, currently have about 40 have had over 50. But right now I have 8 watches from what many would call respectable Swiss brands ( 3 Hamilton, 1 Oris, 2 Omegas, 2 Breitling) and even having these, even having handled so many brands, Breitling is still overall my favorite. My Omegas are awesome! I hope to add another Oris soon. THere are many other brands I'd love to add. But still my brain goes back to Breitling. There are very few watches if any in their catalog I don't really like or love. No other brand does that for me.


And anyone who thinks they don't buy items based on how they look is lying to themselves. Not to mention Breitling's BO1 movement is quite an in-house movement. Not only has it proven to be reliable in the long term but they have been able to use it as a base for a GMT, GMT chrono, rattrapante, world timer, and a 24hr chrono.


----------



## fwskyracer

to me it's the look. it's a bit edgy, in your face without being overly so. to me it strikes the right balance. i favor chronographs so breitling has been my brand.

it's funny how i've been wanting to add others to the mix for the sake of variety and i can't seem to find another brand that appeals to me looks wise. omegas just look too ordinary... rolex - other than daytona - i wouldn't wear if someone gave it to me. this is just my opinion and my preference. not telling anyone how they should feel about what goes on their wrist. i certainly could not care less what others think of my watch!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Partially because they look sharp kitted with so many different strap options IMO...


----------

